# Outlook offline folders



## cmcdonald (Jul 30, 1999)

I am currently running Outlook 2000 on a laptop and have set the configurations to enable offline access (am connected to corporate workgroup running NT 4.0). At first it didn't want to save the offline configurations and when it finally did, I performed synchronization and exited. I went back in and the changes had taken. When I tried to go back into Outlook offline I received this error message - "unable to open your default e-mail folders. You must connect to your Microsoft Exchange Server computer with the current profile before you can synchronize your folders with your offline folder". I had already changed all the settings and synchronized when this occurred. Then I go back in to look at the offline settings and they show that they are not saved. It's driving me crazy!! Does anyone have any suggestions for me??


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

I am moving this to the applications forum.

Please go there to look for replies.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

The only thing I can say is that when you create "offline" folders, they really need to be offline. Meaning, they need to be stored on your C: drive. Alot of people create personal folders and accidently put them on the mail server.


----------



## Mikee1 (May 20, 2000)

I have the same problem!
My offline folder is definitely stored on the C: drive.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Go to Tools-Services in Outlook. Remove the Personal Folders service. Close Outlook and reopen. Then recreate your personal folders service, hooking it up to your current PST file.


----------



## Mikee1 (May 20, 2000)

I tried your suggestion without success.

A message telling me I need to connect to my exchange server before I can synchronize the selected folder comes up, even though I have just synchronized just before disconnecting from the network.


----------



## lincoln591 (Jun 22, 2000)

Click Inbox .
On the Tools menu, click Services.
In the The following information services are set up in this profile box, click Microsoft Exchange Server.

Click Properties, and then click the Advanced tab.

Click Offline Folder File Settings.

In the File box, type the path to the file you want to use as the offline folder file


----------



## lincoln591 (Jun 22, 2000)

now that you have a off line folder, reboot your system and log on to your server like you would at work, the message will come back that it cannot find your server this is ok, click ok and this will take you to the desk top, but by simulating logging on to the server it allows the ost and pst files to open, and allows you to work off line.
what happens is the network password and your windows password work together to open these files if you cancel through your network passwoed or windows password the ost and pst files will not open thus you cannot work off line.


----------



## Mikee1 (May 20, 2000)

The logon thing is probably the cause.
For some reason at first the logon window did not come up when the laptop was not in the docking station (ie disconnected from the network) and at that time the offline folders worked. Now the logon window comes up I cancel through it when disconnected. I'm not sure what changed to make the logon window appear. It happened around the time I first used the PCMCIA network adapter (ie not in the docking station.

If this suggestion works I will be very grateful... I'd given up hope!


----------



## lincoln591 (Jun 22, 2000)

the reason the log on box comes up is that th ip address is not released, that is why you need to log in there, at any rate to not cancel through any log on box that comes up or you will not be able to use out look off line. let me know how this works. Lincoln


----------



## Mikee1 (May 20, 2000)

It works.

At last.... a big thankyou!

I take it there is no way of getting rid/around the logon? It is a hastle canceling the connections to network drives etc.


----------



## marusiraa (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi I'm having the same issue here. this is a new laptop i'm trying to get outlook working. the laptop is connecting over a vpn to the server. when trying to open outlook i get this message.

"cannot open your default e-mail folders. You must connect to Microsoft Exchange with the current profile"

tried creating a new profile by going to the mail icon in control panel, still couldn't get outlook to go pass this message.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

